# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  بیاید نظرتونو درباره درس خوندن فله ای بگید

## _Fateme_

سلام یکی از دوستام تعریف میکرد که من الان فله ای میخونم یعنی مثلا اگه بگیم تا آهر خرداد ۸هفته مونده ۱،۲ادبیات و عربی رو جمع میکنه ۳،۴هفته زیست (البته من مثال زدم)
نظرتونو بگید من که خودم تا حالا همچین کاری رو نکردم ولی کسی هست اینجوری میخونه و جواب گرفته باشه آخه خیلی واسم جالبه!!!

----------


## saeed211

من اینجوری میخونم کلا
فله ای نعا
ولی مثلا یه روز میشینم شیمی دو رو تموم میکنم
از فردا دیه فقط تستاشو میزنم
تا هفته بعد همون روزی ک خونده بودمش برسه
و یه مرور کوچیک از درسنامه 
باز ب همین ترتیب...

----------


## mina_77

> سلام یکی از دوستام تعریف میکرد که من الان فله ای میخونم یعنی مثلا اگه بگیم تا آهر خرداد ۸هفته مونده ۱،۲ادبیات و عربی رو جمع میکنه ۳،۴هفته زیست (البته من مثال زدم)
> نظرتونو بگید من که خودم تا حالا همچین کاری رو نکردم ولی کسی هست اینجوری میخونه و جواب گرفته باشه آخه خیلی واسم جالبه!!!


منم همیشه اینطور درس میخونم

عزیزم یک سوال؟؟منطقه چند حساب میشی؟؟؟؟

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام 
بستگی داره به روحیات خود طرف

یکی روحیش جوریه که باید تنوع دروس زیاد باشه واسش تا خسته نشه 
اما اون یکی میگه تازه داغ شدم نمیتونم برم درس دیگه موتورم تازه روشن شده !

منم خودم تقریبا حالت دومم 
*

----------


## _Fateme_

> منم همیشه اینطور درس میخونم
> 
> عزیزم یک سوال؟؟منطقه چند حساب میشی؟؟؟؟


من منطقه ۲ کرجم 
والا من با اون برنامه ۷۵ روز شروع کردم ولی قاطی کردم تقریبا انقد تنوع زیاده نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------


## _Fateme_

> من اینجوری میخونم کلا
> فله ای نعا
> ولی مثلا یه روز میشینم شیمی دو رو تموم میکنم
> از فردا دیه فقط تستاشو میزنم
> تا هفته بعد همون روزی ک خونده بودمش برسه
> و یه مرور کوچیک از درسنامه 
> باز ب همین ترتیب...


مرورش سخت نیست؟؟ 
نظرت مثبته پس؟ یادت نمیره؟

----------


## saeed211

> مرورش سخت نیست؟؟ 
> نظرت مثبته پس؟ یادت نمیره؟


مرورش
با تست نع
ولی هرچیزی ک میخونی یادداشت کن
بعد سر هفتش مرور درسنامه ای رو داشته باش حتما

----------


## vahidz771

بازدهی کوتاه مدتش که خوبه بلند مدتو هم باید مرور داشته باشه که خوب باشه . من از هفته دیگه تا خرداد همینکارو میکنم  :Yahoo (106):  اینجوری راحت ترم  :Yahoo (106):  البته بدون مرور پیچیسکی ارزش نداره!

----------


## Amsterdam

من تو برنامم 4 تا اختصاصی و دوتا عمومی دارم 
بدون تنوع نمیتونم درس بخونم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## halsey

_من تاحالا امتحانش نکردم، ولی بنظرم جالبه، مثلا منم دلم میخاد یکروز کامل شیمی2 بخونم چون اسونه مطالبش تو یه روز تمومه، بعدش فقط تست بزنم_

----------


## BeHnAz76

تواین زمان باقی مونده بهترین کاره...برنامه 75 روزه هم خیلی گیج کننده بودخداییش

----------


## shima1996

*چه سوال خوبی..بنظرتون همین درس خوندن فله ای بهتره یا مثل برنامه 75 روزه که اکثر دروس رو تو یه روز جا داده که مقداری از هر کدوم خونده بشه؟؟؟؟کدوم بهتره؟*

----------


## mohammad.sa

> *چه سوال خوبی..بنظرتون همین درس خوندن فله ای بهتره یا مثل برنامه 75 روزه که اکثر دروس رو تو یه روز جا داده که مقداری از هر کدوم خونده بشه؟؟؟؟کدوم بهتره؟*


بیشتر بستگی به خودت داره.اگر واقعا به مرور پایبندی فله ای بخون.مثلا ی فصل فیزیک با ۱۰۰تست توی ۷ ساعت...‌البته باید گلچین بخونی جاهای بیهوده رد کنی...
درکل یکی باشه بهت گوشزد کنه و برنامت باهاش درمیون بزاری میتونه کمکت کنه‌..ینی حتما نزاره برنامت تغیر بدی و توی زمانی ک گذاشتی واسه مرور حتما مرور کنی و تست بزنی...
خیلی از ما مشخص میکنیم مثلا ۵ شنبه فرمول ریاضی مرور کنیم میگیم حالا حیفه بزا بجا همین ی دوتا صفحه جدید بخونم..‌

----------


## dr_zahra

up

----------


## vahidz771

> *چه سوال خوبی..بنظرتون همین درس خوندن فله ای بهتره یا مثل برنامه 75 روزه که اکثر دروس رو تو یه روز جا داده که مقداری از هر کدوم خونده بشه؟؟؟؟کدوم بهتره؟*


بستگی داره قبلش چجوری خوندی خب ؛ اگه واقعا از اول خوب خوندی الان دیگه کم کم دوران جمع بندی یاید شروع شده باشه ؛ ولی واسه من که هم سال اول کنکورمه ( و اخریش! ) هم اینکه دیر شروع کردم تا ۱۵ خرداد ( خیلی زود باشه ۵ خرداد! ) میتونم‌تموم کنم فله ای بهتره البته با مرور  :Yahoo (1): 
هر جمعه رو گذاشتم واسه اون هفته خوندم و هفته های قبلیش! موقع خوندن هم از هر صفحه تست مثلا ۳ تا تست که میبینم‌واقعا مناسبه جمع بندی هست رو معین‌میکنم‌که زیاد هم نباشه و بشه به همه درسا رسید ؛ کلا برنامه باید مرور داشته باشه حتی اگه ۷۵ روزه هم میخواید بخونید و تنوعی ، باید مرور باشه وگرنه فراموش میشه و ارزش زیادی نداره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام یکی از دوستام تعریف میکرد که من الان فله ای میخونم یعنی مثلا اگه بگیم تا آهر خرداد ۸هفته مونده ۱،۲ادبیات و عربی رو جمع میکنه ۳،۴هفته زیست (البته من مثال زدم)
> نظرتونو بگید من که خودم تا حالا همچین کاری رو نکردم ولی کسی هست اینجوری میخونه و جواب گرفته باشه آخه خیلی واسم جالبه!!!


یه هفته بخون ... آخر هفته ..خودت متوجه نقاط قوت و ضعف خودت و برنامت میشی .... واسه هفته بعد یه برنامه جدید بریز .... !
..............................
اینم خوبه یه تصویر کلی از طول مسیر داشته باشی .. مثلن قراره چیا بخونی و چیا تست بزنی  !

----------


## Amin97

جواب نمیده امتحان نکن ! این فقط واسه فرار از درس خوندن تو یه وقت معین که کل روزو میسوزونه

----------


## dr_zahra

بستگی به خودت داره ... 

مهم ترین حسنش اینه درگیر حاشیه نیستی ... 

فقط میخونی... انقدرکه من وقت گذاشتم واسه برنامه ریزی و چیکارکنم چیکارنکنم اگه خونده بودم بجاش الآن فیلسوف بودم ...

----------

